# Urgent request for phone interviews re: type 1 diabetes and commissioning



## Becca (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi guys, hope you're all well.

I know i don't often post but this is really interesting....

I've just done an interview on the phone (about 20mins) about type 1 diabetes, service usage, commissioning and support groups. The lady, Linda, is interested in how we can do/try to influence the PCTs, NHS, LAs etc.... She needs teenagers to do an interview as well about their views but she is also doing phone interviews for parents.

If you want info or her details please inbox me. Really really useful to do.

Thanks

Becca


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 18, 2011)

Just spoken to the lady, she is very nice and I am set to be interviewed tomorrow at 11 am.


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> Just spoken to the lady, she is very nice and I am set to be interviewed tomorrow at 11 am.



Fab, thanks Adrienne. x


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 19, 2011)

Have been interviewed, painless and gets your point over !    She needs more parents but also teens between 13 and 19, she is really in need of them.  No names will be used etc, all confidential.


----------



## Estellaa (Apr 19, 2011)

i don't mind doing an interview


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 19, 2011)

hi becca i dont mind if she need a parent


----------



## ruthelliot (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd be happy to if you send me the details.


----------



## Becca (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone   Have Pm'd the people that are interested...

Adrienne, thanks so much for doing it today, did she ask about CWD? x


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks becca she already contact me this morning


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 20, 2011)

Becca said:


> Thanks everyone   Have Pm'd the people that are interested...
> 
> Adrienne, thanks so much for doing it today, did she ask about CWD? x



Yep she did and I told her all about it


----------



## Estellaa (May 25, 2011)

I have mine today hehe 



edit: 13.33
just done mine, went good get a ?10 amazon voucher out of it waahey! AHA.


----------



## Persil (May 25, 2011)

I can do one if you can PM me the details 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## Estellaa (May 26, 2011)

She asking for 13-19 year olds.


----------



## Persil (May 29, 2011)

I'm 18 for another three months so I just fit the profile 

Vicki 
xxx


----------

